# Blower motor only works on high speed ?



## korvne35 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a '96 Sentra and the blower's only blowing on 4 now. Do I need to just replace the resistor module, and does anyone know if that's located under the dash on this model, or do I have to replace the blower motor resistor module too?


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

You're confusing me with all the module talk. Just tell the parts counterman "blower motor resistor" and be on your way.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Replace blower motor resistor, P/N: 27150-2M105, available from your dealer. It's under the right side of the dash held in with two screws.


----------



## cvz_finezt (Jul 9, 2012)

if it only works on high it wont be the blower motor resistor. its in the dash controls it's self. if it wasnt blowing at all i would say yea try the resistor b4 getting a new blower motor


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

cvz_finezt said:


> if it only works on high it wont be the blower motor resistor. its in the dash controls it's self. if it wasnt blowing at all i would say yea try the resistor b4 getting a new blower motor


If it only works on high speed, it is almost always the blower motor resistor. The only question is it "only" the resistor or is the blower motor drawing too much amperage and causing the resistor to fail.


----------



## cvz_finezt (Jul 9, 2012)

very true. i have also seen where the relay is stuck in the open position causing a constent draw. end result a blown resistor or motor. but i have also diag'd and it wasnt the resistor or the motor but the climate control panel it's self. start small and work ur way up is the best advice. get a good power probe if you want to diag it urself


----------



## man00dude (Nov 8, 2007)

Judging from this thread... if you blower doesn't come on intermittenly, then I should replace the blower motor resistor? All the lights come on.. the AC kicks in, but no air from the the blower. This happens intermittenly.


----------

